# aNTIQUE / BRICABRAC MARKETS EAST CENTRAL PORTUGAL



## honeyvalley (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking for old traditional items for our property near Castelo Branco can anyone direct me to antique markets or secondhand sales, in particular I am looking for a set of metal gates amoungst other things.

hope someone can assist

Honeyvalley


----------

